# Ford 6.0 problems



## Hightower (Feb 5, 2008)

Just joined the club with an 03 F250/6.0 engine.  Bought it to pull our RV trailer.  First cold night we had I noticed that it ran rough and smoked when I started it.  Took it to the Ford House where they of course replaced number 6 injector.  Still does the same thing, so on cold nights I plug the warmer up and it seems to help.  One mechanic told me to change the oil and put 13 quarts of oil and two quarts of mercon trans fluid in it.  He said the trans fluid will act like a solvent to clean the oil from injector spools.  This should help the problem.  Has anyone else heard of this or should I just take my 9mm and shoot now to take it out of its misery!!!!!!!!
Phil


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

One of my employees has a 2003 also.  He has luckily had few problems but he has had the problem you describe.  He took it in and they had an update just for this.  After this re-programming, it is running better.
I have never heard of putting transmission fluid in the engine and I would be very hesitant.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

get rid of it nothing but trouble from what I hear.         go get you a Dodge or EVEN BETTER YET A 2500/3500 CHEVY DIESEL WITH A ALLISON TRANNY, that JMHP


----------



## Hightower (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Thanks for the info.  As far as the reprogramming, I ask the dealer about that and they said it was only for the 7.3.  Were they right or does your friend have a 7.3.   Phil


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Use the 9mm.  Nothing will help the 6.0L Ford Power Strokes.  Especially the 03/04 models.


----------



## Hightower (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Do you think it is worth the bullet.  Actually I love the truck and it is in excellent condition.  Other than the cold starting problems, it runs great.  I am worried that on a long trip to the coast, we may have problems and that would be bad.  Can't afford a lot of shop costs.  Anyway, may have to take a chance.   Phil


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

NO, my employees truck is a 6.0.  Your dealer is WRONG.  You must deal with the same dealer as I, that is why I will never own another Ford.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Phil if u are not carefull ,, u will be needing a tow truck soon ,, the 6.0 had head gasket probs ,, but Ford says it's not their prob ,, it's Internationals ,, so anyway ,, no one wants to take the blame ,, and no recalls ,, no one got killed or mangled over this ,, sorry ,, but i have 3 customers who have had them ,, now they own Dodges and duramax (sorry DL) ,, one guy bought his 1 ton outta state and had probs on the way home ,, took to local ford dealer and they found ,, yes headgasket probs ,,, Told them they could keep it ,, right there on the spot ,, now he has a new 08 ford f450 ,, so go figure ,, but just MO


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Our local fire dept. bought a 2007 F-450 cab/chassis with 6.0, for a brush truck.  Took it to up-fitter for body.  On the way home, head gasket blew.  Engine had less than 200 miles on it.  They replaced a 1974 GMC with this truck.  I KNOW this truck won't last 33 years.

As far as the reprogramming I am talking about, I know it exists.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

this customer that bought the f450 has the new 6.2 in it ,, but yes Ken as u say the 6.0 is not worth the time ,, IMO ,, bty the new 6.2 has the automatic cleaning system on it ,, a light comes on ,, and then u pull over and it blows out very very black smoke ,, then u'r goo to go again ,, also ever cked out the tailpipe on the new f450 ,, they have a swirl maker thingy on there ,, it's spose to get the smoke out faster and elemenate the big black cloud when u take off from a stop ,, i bet DL will not own one of these    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

I am SURE DL will pass on a Ford.   

We have two 2008 GMC's at the store right now for hitches, salesman told me that they blow black smoke every now and then to clear things caught in exhaust, did not say anything about having to pull over.


----------



## msjackie (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

I told David that if he did not do his rehab I was going to buy him a 6.0 ford so he would have to walk!!!!
love to all


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Right now I'm passing on all the NEW EPA friendly diesels.  They all seem to have problems with the EPA mandated emission control systems.  My beautiful, powerful, sweet smoke smelling "03" Dodge CTD will be paid in full this year.  Lordy that means I get a $550/month raise this year.  It has 89 K miles on it.  Bet it will last another 250 K miles (10 years).  It will be a race to the finish.  ME vs Big Red)   :approve:


----------



## Hightower (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Thanks for the info, been looking at Dodge's the last day or so, found out that they are even cheaper.  Phil


----------



## msjackie (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

HAVE YOU BOTH RECALLED FOR PARTS THEN, RIGHT JK
hope ours will last as long as we do, 
I wanted to give our RV a name as soon as we got it, david said wait and the RV will name itself


----------



## Shadow (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

So the EPA mandates a cleaner burning diesel. Making the manufactures come up with mandated emission control systems. Which in turn, blow out clouds of black smoke to clean out the system.   Reducing fuel mileage, causing us to burn more diesel. And so on...... :dead: I'm missing something right


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 8, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Those clouds of black smoke will give diesel's a black eye AGAIN. :dead:  If I bought a new EPA approved diesel, I wouldn't be able to convince any of you how sweet the Dodge Cummins diesel smoke smells.  Black smoke clouds    :bleh:


----------



## Hightower (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

I am taking my truck back to the ford dealer and I am hoping they will check it over good this time.  They still say that the the pcm reprogramming is not included on the 6.0 engine.  Is there anyway to prove it to him or is it at the dealers option.  Man, I hope they can get this thing fixed.  Already cost near $600 and I have only had it a month.  Phil


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

OK, I called the dealer that worked on my employees 2003 F-350 with the 6.0 engine.

There is no number that I can give you as far as the reprogramming, but this is what they did.
Recalibrated the PCM
Recalibrated the Transmission Control Module
Recalibrated the FICA Module which is Fuel Injection Control Module

My dealer said if they researched the problem, they would find it.  Unfortunatly Ford has thousands of recalibrations for that sorry engine, and a mechanic needs to know what to look for.  Good Luck


----------



## Hightower (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Thanks for all the help, I will pass this on to the dealer.  Man, the hoops you have to go through.   PHil


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 20, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

So, what happened to at the dealership?


----------



## Hightower (Feb 21, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Well, of course they were reluctant to search any farther than the Oasis recall list and stood by the fact that everything that could be done was done.  The previous problem with the cold starts has corrected itself.  Dealer said that it takes a few weeks after installing injectors for all of the air to bleed out and run properly.  I think the only air was coming out of his ass.  However, it is running fine now and I hope it continues, if not, I may be looking at a Dodge.  Never been a Dodge man, but there is always a first.  Thanks for all your info. and it did give me directions to go and questions to ask.   Phil Hightower


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 21, 2008)

Re: Ford 6.0 problems

Glad it is running better. A few *WEEKS* for air to bleed? You have it right, he is full of hot air himself.


----------

